# Goncz Hi-Tech Flashlights



## G.L.JOHN (Sep 11, 2002)

To: All collectors,
We have still few 1-st roduction run of the flashlights. If you interested in them, first come first served. they are 2, 3, 4 and 6 cell D size standard and also available the rechargeable ones 5, 7, and 10 cell with ni-mh batteries.
Interrested please contact us.
thanks.


----------



## Velcro (Sep 12, 2002)

I think you have the wrong forum. You should post this over at Manufacturer's Announcements






Greetings,
Velcro


----------



## ElektroLumens (Sep 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by G.L.JOHN:
> *To: All collectors,
> We have still few 1-st roduction run of the flashlights. If you interested in them, first come first served. they are 2, 3, 4 and 6 cell D size standard and also available the rechargeable ones 5, 7, and 10 cell with ni-mh batteries.
> Interrested please contact us.
> thanks.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Cool, a first run production collectors flashlight!





Wayne J.


----------



## Tombeis (Sep 22, 2002)

One. The gentelman has posted on the Manufacture's Announcements.

Two. First runs of anything can be a collectable.

How would you like to own number one Corvette, or the first Colt.45 Automatic. Worth some money No? 

Give the guy a break.


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Feb 6, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Tombeis said:*
One. The gentelman has posted on the Manufacture's Announcements.

Two. First runs of anything can be a collectable.

How would you like to own number one Corvette, or the first Colt.45 Automatic. Worth some money No? 

Give the guy a break. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree,everything firstproduction can be collectable.I have one Fairbairn Sykes 1Pattern ww2,only made 1250 .Today you have to pay 1000-1500 US$ if there is someone who want to sell it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 6, 2005)

Have you got any pictures to show what the lights look like? Are they wire or LEDs?

I know people that like to collect first run lights and they buy a couple of them at a time. The people like lights that have a good spot beam. Are the lights a floodlight or do they have any spot to them?


----------



## Takifugu (Feb 6, 2005)

This thread is dated 02/09/12
I thought that the legendary *Goncz* had revived /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 6, 2005)

Hee, hee. I didn't see the date. Goncz is really gone?! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------

